# Océano / Mar



## TraductoraPobleSec

Chicos, buenos días.

Estoy traduciendo un catálogo turístico sobre Brasil (hola Faranji!) del inglés al castellano. En el texto me encuentro mucho la palabra *océano*. Así, tengo frases del tipo "con vistas al *océano*". 

Claro está que el Atlántico es un océano y no un mar; sin embargo, me gustaría que algún compañero latinoamericano nos explicase si para hablar en genérico son rigurosos y hablan de *océano* o si optan por *mar*. Es decir, si alguien vive en la costa uruguaya, por ejemplo, ¿qué diría? ¿"Mi casa tiene vistas al océano" o "Mi casa tiene vistas al mar"?

Mil gracias desde el Mediterráneo...


----------



## SpiceMan

No soy uruguayo pero hablamos parecido, así que me atrevo a responderte. 

Vista al mar. (sí, _vista_, no vistas).


----------



## Pachico

Creo que es un poco más grandilocuente hablar de "vista al océano" que "al mar". Digamos que es más sugerente a la hora de ser vendido.
No se me ocurre otra explicación para optar por un término o el otro.

Por cierto, hola vecina.


----------



## Rayines

Traduc: pero es diferente. Argentina, por ejemplo, tiene vista al río. Uruguay,al mar, pero en Brasil, creo que el contacto con el océano es más directo (jamás lo diríamos así en el Río de la Plata). Pero es lo que dice Pachico: eso lo hace más vendible.


----------



## faranji

Pero en Brasil (holiss, Tradu) también se dice vistas al mar, nunca al océano. Un servidor, cuando vivía en la gran ciudad, tenía vistas al mar, vistas al bar y, como en la casa de al lado vivía un libanés, vistas a Omar. 

El inglés usa muchísimo más la palabra _ocean_. Pero en el 99% de los casos ha de traducirse por mar a secas (oxímoron).


----------



## Pachico

faranji said:


> Pero en el 99% de los casos ha de traducirse por mar a secas (oxímoron).



¡Finísimo!


----------



## bb008

Hola

Por supuesto Venezuela se encuentra frente al Mar Caribe, apartando tamaña coincidencia... siempre suena mejor "frente al mar" o "vista al mar" (en forma general) ahora si el contexto te indica que debes decir exactamente océano...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

faranji said:


> mar a secas (oxímoron).


 
Sí, buenísimo: eres un _crack_, Faranji. 

Muchísimas gracias a todos...


----------



## ECOMPIANI

En México,

.....con vista al mar.....


----------



## SpiceMan

Rayines said:


> Traduc: pero es diferente. Argentina, por ejemplo, tiene vista al río. Uruguay,al mar, pero en Brasil, creo que el contacto con el océano es más directo (jamás lo diríamos así en el Río de la Plata). Pero es lo que dice Pachico: eso lo hace más vendible.


Estimada Rayines, yo también soy porteño y hasta a mí me choca que digas "Argentina tiene vista al río". ¡jaja! Eso es Buenos Aires . Tenemos un bueeen pedazo de mar (más de 2000kms) como para darnos el lujo de decir vista al océano. Pero decimos vista al mar .

Eso sí, es un poco fría el agua en nuestras latitudes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

SpiceMan said:


> Estimada Rayines, yo también soy porteño y hasta a mí me choca que digas "Argentina tiene vista al río". ¡jaja! Eso es Buenos Aires . Tenemos un bueeen pedazo de mar (más de 2000kms) como para darnos el lujo de decir vista al océano. Pero decimos vista al mar .
> 
> Eso sí, es un poco fría el agua en nuestras latitudes.


 
Yo pensé lo mismo, pero no repliqué por miedo a meter la pata...


----------



## Rayines

SpiceMan said:


> Estimada Rayines, yo también soy porteño y hasta a mí me choca que digas "Argentina tiene vista al río". ¡jaja! Eso es Buenos Aires .


¡¡¿¿Yo dije eso??!! , es que apenas eran las 9 de la mañana, ¡realmente el café todavía no me había hecho efectoooooo!
Disculpen, mi mente cerrada no sale de Buenos Aires.


----------



## xeneize

Jaja, claro, es Buenos Aires que tiene vista al río, pero lo demás tiene _vista al océano_ o al _mar_.
Por cierto, el Río de la Plata *no* es un río, aunque se le llame así, es la desembocadura de un río, del Río Uruguay, lo que es distinto.
El Río de la Plata es *mar*, aunque se le llame río.
Así como el Mar Caspio y el Mar Muerto son *lagos*, aunque se les llame "mares".
Asimismo, la desembocadura del Tajo en Lisboa ya es mar, y no todavía "río", estríctamente hablando.
Así como, para variar, Australia es un estado, aunque se le llame, los mismos nativos, "continente". Eso, empero, estríctamente es toda Oceanía, no Australia nomás.
Tradu, de todas formas el de Argentina es un océano, no un mar cualquiera...
Que la gente hablando diga _vista al mar_, no le quita que sea un océano, el Océano Atlántico.
Así que, si decís _vista al océano_ es re correcto, queda perfecto, aunque se use menos.
También si decís _vista al mar_ es correcto, ya que el océano no deja de ser un mar.
Y hablando es lo que más se usa, ya que es más sencillo, más inmediato.
Pero, en un texto, si ponés _vista al océano_ según yo queda más poético.
Ambos están bien, igual.
Pero, aún, si hablás de las Malvinas (Falklands), me parece mejor que digas que _están en el medio del Océano_, más bien que del mar simplemente.
Ambos son correctos, me repito, pero es que todo océano es un mar, sin embargo no todo mar un océano.
Así que, si ponés _océano_, le das lo que le pertenece, lo que es suyo.
Si ponés _mar_ a secas, tiene algo más de vaguedad, el que te lee no se entera de que el País en cuestión es bañado por un océano, y no un simple mar.
Eso lo confirma lo que, por ejemplo, en otros idiomas se usa más lo de _océano_.
En Lisboa hablan de _oceano_ (pronunciado _oseánu_), no de mar.
En Australia, nunca dicen que Sydney tiene "un mar" que la lame, sino siempre un océano, como efectivamente es..
Bueno, espero haberme hecho entender lo que quise decir...
Chau


----------



## chics

Bueno, en Portugal y Australia _hay_ un océano y las Malvinas_ están_ en medio del océano... En cambio Córcega está en medio del mar.

A los que somos de mar, y más si es el Mediterráneo, que es cerrado, esto del océano nos remite a grandiosos espacios abiertos, el agua salvaje, etc. pero no me parece que sea más poético, preciso ni impreciso por sí mismo.

En una isla que conozco bien la gente se refiere a (vistas o lo que sea) a _la playa,_ cuando hay playa, o _al mar,_ cuando no hay playa. Pero no hay océano.


----------



## Pachico

Al parecer hay varios tipos de mar, y si bien logro asimilar que se llame mar al Adriático, como mar interior, mi cabeza no logra procesar el porqué del "Mar Cantábrico", siendo que me parece el mismísimo océano, a secas.

Sé que tiene que ver con que sea un mar litoral y apenas me encuentre con un geógrafo le pediré que me lo explique de forma tan simple que hasta yo pueda entenderlo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pachico said:


> Al parecer hay varios tipos de mar, y si bien logro asimilar que se llame mar al Adriático, como mar interior, mi cabeza no logra procesar el porqué del "Mar Cantábrico", siendo que me parece el mismísimo océano, a secas.
> 
> Sé que tiene que ver con que sea un mar litoral y apenas me encuentre con un geógrafo le pediré que me lo explique de forma tan simple que hasta yo pueda entenderlo


 
No se si este hilo te pueda ayudar...http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=245043

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## faranji

O sea, que los que vivimos en el litoral Atlántico, no tomamos baños de mar sino _baños de océano_. 

Cuando preguntamos por las preferencias vacacionales, hemos de decir _¿océano o montaña?_

Cuando nos hacemos a la mar, perdón, cuando nos hacemos al océano, con el estómago vacío y se levanta marejadilla, perdón, _oceanojadilla_, nos_ oceanámos_.

Cuando la _oceanéa_ esta alta, decimos _pleaocéano_. Si está baja, _bajaocéano_.

El azul oscuro es el _azul oceanino_.

Si pinto el paisaje portuario que diviso desde el balcón, con barcos de pesca y marineros, perdón, _oceaneros_, faenando, no estoy pintando una marina sino una _oceanina_.

Y para referirnos genéricamente a alimentos como ostras, langostas y camarones hay que usar el sustantivo _oceanisco_. 

Qué ricas las _almejas a la oceanera._


----------



## aceituna

faranji said:


> O sea, que los que vivimos en el litoral Atlántico, no tomamos baños de mar sino _baños de océano_.
> 
> Cuando preguntamos por las preferencias vacacionales, hemos de decir _¿océano o montaña?_
> 
> Cuando nos hacemos a la mar, perdón, cuando nos hacemos al océano, con el estómago vacío y se levanta marejadilla, perdón, _oceanojadilla_, nos_ oceanámos_.
> 
> Cuando la _oceanéa_ esta alta, decimos _pleaocéano_. Si está baja, _bajaocéano_.
> 
> El azul oscuro es el _azul oceanino_.
> 
> Si pinto el paisaje portuario que diviso desde el balcón, con barcos de pesca y marineros, perdón, _oceaneros_, faenando, no estoy pintando una marina sino una _oceanina_.
> 
> Y para referirnos genéricamente a alimentos como ostras, langostas y camarones hay que usar el sustantivo _oceanisco_.
> 
> Qué ricas las _almejas a la oceanera._



Y te has olvidado del tráfico oceanítimo


----------



## chics

Jajaja, vaaaleee... aceptamos pulpo...
¡Vistas al mar, pues!
¿También teneis _litoral oceánico_?


----------



## SpiceMan

xeneize said:


> Jaja, claro, es Buenos Aires que tiene vista al río, pero lo demás tiene _vista al océano_ o al _mar_.
> Por cierto, el Río de la Plata *no* es un río, aunque se le llame así, es la desembocadura de un río, del Río Uruguay, lo que es distinto.
> El Río de la Plata es *mar*, aunque se le llame río.


Permitime no estar de acuerdo... cuando una desembocadura recorre unos 250 kilómetros, tiene riberas, no tiene sales marinas, tiene una fauna acuática de agua dulce como surubíes, bogas y palometas, etc. se me hace difícil concebirlo como mar.

Además me parece que el aporte del río Paraná es mucho más importante que el del Uruguay. El Paraná es el tercer río más caudaloso de Sudamérica después del Amazonas (más caudaloso del mundo) y el Orinoco. Tiene más caudal que los ríos Po, Volga, Rin y Nilo juntos, y aporta aproximadamente el 80% de las aguas que desembocan en el Río de la Plata.

Para poner un punto de comparación, en la desembocadura de las aguas del Amazonas, que tienen un caudal 10 veces superior al Paraná y el Uruguay juntos, penetra en el mar más o menos 150kms de la desembocadura. El Río de la Plata no tiene tanto caudal y sin embargo se puede beber agua potable a más o menos la misma distancia de la desembocadura del Paraná/Uruguay que es donde terminaría el Río propiamente dicho según lo que decís.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, yo entiendo que la fauna y el agua dulce sigan siendo de río, no lo niego, pero ese es mar, no río....según yo.
Popularmente se le llama río, pero ese brazo es de mar, cientifícamente es mar, eso leí.
Lo del agua no puede ser un criterio, mirá, el Mar Caspio tiene agua salada, y el Mar Muerto también, pero son lagos, no mares. Están lejos centenares de km del mar, mirá la inconsistencia!
Así que, me perdonarás, el Río de la Plata, según lo que leí, es un brazo de mar, no de río, por supuesto. Luego, capaz ahí opinen distinto, pero me parece raro....¿o no?...
El río se acaba en la desembocadura del Paraná y el Uruguay.

Faranji, muy chistoso lo que ponés, pero no me parece que venga a cuenta, lo siento...
Todos esos nombres que pusiste tienen nombre de mar, porque la tradición se los atribuyó así y porque (fijate en esto) el océano ES también un mar.
El océano es un mar, pero un mar no es un océano.
Al océano le podés poner atributos marinos, pero a un mar cualquiera no oceánicos.
¿o no te parece?
Así que, esos nombres son marinos por tradición y por costumbre y por sencillez.
Pero Brasil, y tu Bahia, no dejan de ser bañados por un océano.
Vos preferís llamarlo mar?? lo llamás Mar Atlántico??
Qué raro. Nunca lo oí así. Y de un brasilero, menos (aunque me parece vos no seas brasilero, por cierto....).
Es Océano Atlántico, es un océano.
Sí, comés mariscos y sufrís marejadas, pero es un océano,.....no un simple mar....
Qué le vas a hacer, es raro, pero es así....
Todos esos ejemplos no le quitan esto.....buscá la etimología de esas palabras, y verás que hay una razón por qué se llaman así
Sobre la marcha, se me ocurre esta: ¿no será por qué cuándo se acuñaron las palabras ni siquiera se sabía lo que era un océano??????
ejm .....

Chics, Córcega, que bien conozco, está en el mar, cierto.
Pero las Malvinas en el océano, exacto...
Acá preguntaron por Argentina......
Así que, es un océano, no un simple mar.
También un mar, pero también un océano.
Barcelona no, ese es mar nomás, no es océano 
A vos no te parece poético lo del océano?? son gustos.... A mí sí, y mucho.
El océano me sabe a infinito.
El mar, incluso el Mediterraneo en el que nací, en medio de él, justo en medio, me sabe a cerrado, me agobia...Será porque nací en el medio, pero 
después de haber probado el océano, nunca iré a considerar más poético el mar nomás, ése es mi gusto personal 

Pachico tenés razón, lo del Cantábrico etc a mí también me parece una inconsistencia....no sé de dónde se originó...

Chau


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Chicos, buenos días.
> En el texto me encuentro mucho la palabra *océano*. Así, tengo frases del tipo "con vistas al *océano*".
> 
> Claro está que el Atlántico es un océano y no un mar; sin embargo, me gustaría que algún compañero latinoamericano nos explicase si para hablar en genérico son rigurosos y hablan de *océano* o si optan por *mar*. Es decir, si alguien vive en la costa uruguaya, por ejemplo, ¿qué diría? ¿"Mi casa tiene vistas al océano" o "Mi casa tiene vistas al mar"?
> 
> Mil gracias desde el mar Mediterráneo...


¿Se le llamará *mar* mediterráneo porque es más chico?
Es mi humilde opinión pero creo que va de lo grande a lo chico o de lo general a lo particular.
El Atlántico es un océano...y también un mar.
- En macro, para un tema turístico, habría que explicar que se trata del océano Atlántico.
- En micro, casa/hoteles con vista al mar, es más, en Brasil hablan de habitaciones con vista a la praia XXXX.
En Chile tenemos el océano Pacífico (que de pacífico no tiene nada) pero las casas son con vista al mar...no las de Santiago ya que nos queda un poquito lejos


----------



## Ivaldo

Hola
en Brasil nunca decimos con vistas al océano, siempre decimos " con vista para el mar"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DRAE:

Mar
*1. *amb. Masa de agua salada que cubre la mayor parte de la superficie de la Tierra.
*2. *amb. Cada una de las partes en que se considera dividida. _Mar Mediterráneo, Cantábrico._
*3. *amb. Lago de cierta extensión. _Mar Caspio, Muerto._


_Océano:_
*1. *m. Grande y dilatado mar que cubre la mayor parte de la superficie terrestre.
*2. *m. Cada una de las grandes subdivisiones de este mar

Al parecer en algunos sentidos se pueden intercambiar. Ahora bien, ¿el mar o la mar?


----------



## Ivaldo

Oiga Toño

no tengo dudas sobre mar y océano, pero habia una persona que al traducir del ingles para el português, se ha quedado en dudas si usabamos en Brasil Océano o Mar.

A penas he dicho que no usamos la expreción - Con vistas al océano y si Con vistas para el mar.

los españoles usan " la mar" en el femenino, nosotros usamos " el mar" en masculino

(favor corregir todos los errores que he cometido) muchas gracias


----------



## bb008

Ivaldo said:


> Hola
> en Brasil nunca decimos con vistas al océano, siempre decimos " con vista para el mar"


 
"Con vista para el mar", suena extraño...yo diría "con vista hacia el mar"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá se dice "con vista al mar".


----------



## lamartus

Ivaldo said:


> los españoles usan " la mar" en el femenino, nosotros usamos " el mar" en masculino



 No, eso no es cierto. _La mar_ lo suele decir quien vive de ella y el resto (o al menos los de secano) decimos "el mar". Puede haber cientos de excepciones pero más o menos es así como encontrarás la división entre "la" y "el".

Saludos a todos.

Edit: "Con vistas al mar" es lo normal por mis rumbos.


----------



## chics

Bueno, para cagarnos _en la mar salada_ usamos el femenino, pero es una expresión fosilizada.


----------



## Basalo

* Los océanos son masas de agua que separan los continentes:*
*Océano Pacífico*
*Océano Atlántico*
*Océano Índico*
*Océano Glaciar Ártico*
*Océano Glaciar Antártico*
* Y los mares son porciones de océano determinados por un país o una región:*
*Mar mediterráneo*
*Mar Rojo*
*Mar Peruano*
*Mar Ecuatoriano....etc.*


----------



## hijodechilenos

Si quiero saber si cierto país limita con un mar (en el sentido riguroso del mar Mediterráneo, el mar Negro, etc.), ¿puedo preguntar "hay mares/algún mar en ese país" o debo optar por una frase menos ambigua como "cuántos mares bañan las costa de aquel país"?

De ser así, me pregunto si será posible decir "En Turkmenistán hay un mar pero no hay mar". Sé que el ejemplo es un poco rebuscado, pero me gustaría saber si se podría decir así.


----------



## Mister Draken

hijodechilenos said:


> Si quiero saber si cierto país limita con un mar (en el sentido riguroso del mar Mediterráneo, el mar Negro, etc.), ¿puedo preguntar "hay mares/algún mar en ese país" o debo optar por una frase menos ambigua como "cuántos mares bañan las costa de aquel país"?
> 
> De ser así, me pregunto si será posible decir "En Turkmenistán hay un mar pero no hay mar".



¿El ejemplo de Turkmenistán es al azar o lo has escogido por alguna razón?

No comprendo tu frase "En Turkmenistán hay un mar pero no hay mar". ¿Podrías explicar qué quisiste decir?

Por otra parte, podría preguntarse: ¿A cuántos mares tiene salida tu país?


----------



## hijodechilenos

El ejemplo de Turkmenistán lo he usado simplemente porque dicho país está situado junto al mar Caspio pero, que yo sepa, no cuenta con salida al mar, a diferencia de Turquía, por ejemplo. También hubiera podido poner Kazajistán, Georgia, etc.


----------



## Mister Draken

hijodechilenos said:


> El ejemplo de Turkmenistán lo he usado simplemente porque dicho país está situado junto al mar Caspio pero, que yo sepa, no cuenta con salida al mar, a diferencia de Turquía, por ejemplo. También hubiera podido poner Kazajistán, Georgia, etc.



Comprendo. La frase debería ser "Turkmenistán da al mar, pero no es un país con salida al mar".


----------



## Xiscomx

Mister Draken said:


> Comprendo. La frase debería ser "Turkmenistán da al mar, pero no es un país con salida al mar".


Ya que hoy estoy de muy buen humor por haber desayunado de higos chumbos con leche (consejo: nunca los comáis con vino), pienso que tu frase es una hipérbole paraboloide un tanto difícil de digerir .
Mi intento: Turkmenistán es un país que está muy cerca de un mar, pero no tiene ni un palmo de costa; o algo parecido.


----------



## Mister Draken

Y sin embargo tiene muchísima costa. Lo que no tiene es salida al mar.  Como Turkmenistán tiene salida a un mar interior que no desemboca en otro con conexión a un océano a algún genio se le ocurrió que eso es no tener salida al mar.

*Turkmenistán* (en turcomano: _Türkmenistan Respublikasy_) es un país situado en Asia Central que limita al noroeste con Kazajistán, al norte y noreste con Uzbekistán, al suroeste con Irán, al sureste con Afganistán y al oeste con el mar Caspio, aunque es considerado como un Estado sin salida al mar.

Estado sin litoral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Ya que hoy estoy de muy buen humor por haber desayunado de higos chumbos con leche (consejo: nunca los comáis con vino), pienso que tu frase es una hipérbole paraboloide un tanto difícil de digerir .
> Mi intento: Turkmenistán es un país que está muy cerca de un mar, pero no tiene ni un palmo de costa; o algo parecido.


----------



## Circunflejo

hijodechilenos said:


> ¿puedo preguntar "hay mares/algún mar en ese país" o debo optar por una frase menos ambigua como "cuántos mares bañan las costa de aquel país"?


 No hay ningún país que tenga un mar. Lo que sí que hay son países que están bañados por uno o más mares.


hijodechilenos said:


> De ser así, me pregunto si será posible decir "En Turkmenistán hay un mar pero no hay mar".


 Eso sería un oxímoron. 


hijodechilenos said:


> El ejemplo de Turkmenistán lo he usado simplemente porque dicho país está situado junto al mar Caspio pero, que yo sepa, no cuenta con salida al mar, a diferencia de Turquía, por ejemplo. También hubiera podido poner Kazajistán, Georgia, etc.


 El mar Caspio, si somos rigurosos, no es un mar sino un lago endorreico. Por cierto, Georgia está bañada por el mar Negro que está conectado, a través del Bósforo, con el mar de Mármara que a su vez está conectado, a través de los Dardanelos, con el Mediterráneo que a su vez está conectado, a través del estrecho de Gibraltar, con el océano Atlántico así que no hubiera servido de ejemplo.


----------

